# Mobile Phone -- In-Car Use.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I,m sure everyone knows the answer to this....

I am a very,very occasional mobile phone user.....I have just discovered that my cars inbuilt Nav system will communicate with my mobile.

The car has an inbuilt microphone (lord knows where) and the incoming audio plays thru the radio speakers.

Is it legal to use such a system whilst drivimg??

Sorry if this is basic, but I am outside my comfort zone with this, not wanting to collect 3 points on my (now clean) licence.

Roger


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My understanding is, it's legal to use that type of equipment as long as you don't physically have to hold anything in your hand. However, if you had an accident and it was proved that your phone call had contributed to it, you'd be liable for charges along the lines of careless driving or driving without due care and attention.

I have got a hands free bluetooth on my car stereo, but only use it on rare occasions to take incoming calls. If I want to make an outgoing call, I pull over to dial the number.

One other small point, if you do make a phone call with a normal handset (i.e. With the mobile in your hand) it is not enough to simply stop the car. You can be prosecuted if the engine is still running, even if the car is parked. Crazy, but true.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Perfectly legal to use the inbuilt system as long as you don't have to hold the 'phone in order to make or receive a call. There's probably a fixure on the dash to affix the 'phone itself - if there isn't, pop into a car shop and pick one up.

The only time it's permissable to hold a mobile whilst driving is

you're calling 999/112;

and when it's a genuine emergency;

and where it's impractical or unsafe to pull over and make the call.

There are many offences (traffic) where non-traffic officers will offer strong words of advice as opposed to giving a ticket or reporting to court. Be aware that talking on a mobile whilst holding it more often than not is not one of them...

HTH

EDIT: Davey P is right - anything you're doing whilst driving can contribute to Driving without Due Care/Careless and Inconsiderate etc. - but it would have to to a reasonably great extent for it to be shown that it contributed to the offence.


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a bluetooth kit for my mobile phone. When I take a call when driving, I can honestly say that the journey just seems to disappear. I must be driving on automatic which cannot be good. Reading this thread has prompted me to turn my phone off every time I get into my car !

Cars should have a device that would stop the phone from receiving a signal while the engine is turned on.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

charvelj said:


> I have a bluetooth kit for my mobile phone. When I take a call when driving, I can honestly say that the journey just seems to disappear. I must be driving on automatic which cannot be good. Reading this thread has prompted me to turn my phone off every time I get into my car !
> 
> Cars should have a device that would stop the phone from receiving a signal while the engine is turned on.


If that is your understanding of, and answer to a reasonable question, then I suspect that you should consider whether you might not be suited to driving, given your inability to understand and answer a simple question.


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

Regal325 said:


> charvelj said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bluetooth kit for my mobile phone. When I take a call when driving, I can honestly say that the journey just seems to disappear. I must be driving on automatic which cannot be good. Reading this thread has prompted me to turn my phone off every time I get into my car !
> ...


I was just giving an observation of my personal experience. I cover a lot of miles in my job and witness lots

of bad driving caused buy people not being as aware of their surroundings as they should be due to using a phone when driving. Whether that be on a handsfree or holding the phone.

Other people have covered the legal aspect of using a phone in the car.

I'm just stating that we become too familiar with our own 'safe' environment, that we do not understand or, see the risks involved with doing an everyday thing like using a phone when we should be putting all our concentration into driving and being aware of what is happening around us,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys for taking the trouble to provide an answer..clear info

Thanks

Roger


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm in the states, where my Acura's HandsFreeLink system is considered a "handsfree" headset for my phone. I presume that you can dial and answer with your in-car system? I can, and it has its own phonebook for voice-dialing (no touchscreen or jog dial usage required; buttons are on the steering wheel).

We don't yet have universal "no handling the phone" laws here, darn it, but part of the problem isn't the "holding the phone," but the driver distraction from *just having a conversation*. I encourage restricting one's use of these systems only when necessary, and if possible pull off the roadway to use. I know, that sounds silly, but we are losing something like 46,000 souls every year to highway fatalities that can be attributed to a distracted driver. One woman was killed because a another woman slammed into her at a stop sign without braking; the at-fault driver was painting her fingernails while driving, didn't notice the sign, didn't notice the vehicle in front of her.

Some related reading:

http://www.cartalk.com/content/features/jacy/

http://cartalk.com/ddc/why/

http://www.focusdriven.org/why_cell_free.aspx

http://blogs.abcnews.com/theworldnewser/2009/05/manicure-behind.html

http://abcnews.go.com/wn/story?id=5825124&page=1

Don't get me wrong ... there are responsible ways to use hands-free systems in the car. Alas, very few of us have these, and use them. I see phones and conversations every day while commuting, and it's getting scary.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

my hands free is okay but are there any gizmos to stop it sliding around the floor when I'm texting with my toes? :blind:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Was watching Cops with Cameras or something last week and they did a section on using hands-free phones in the car, I wasn't paying much attention but I think the outcome was that it's not the act of holding a phone that's the problem, but holding the conversation is the real distraction. I seem to remember "as bad as being drunk" being mentioned but that was probably an exaggeration, though the presenter did do a test using a virtual car and his measured reaction times were 50% worse when having a conversation compared to driving normally.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

what about if youre chatting to the Mrs, or a mate who is in the car... or the kids are watching/listening to a DVD on your headrest... or the radio is on... hmm... soon we will all have to keep quiet when driving so we can concentrate... :/


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Clum said:


> ... I seem to remember "as bad as being drunk" being mentioned but that was probably an exaggeration,...


Nope. Read the links I provided. Dr. Strayer (think that's his name) at University of Utah has done numerous studies, I started reading his studies in 2001, and his have shown that driver acuity, recognition and memory retention, and reaction times are as bad or worse than drivers with the (US) common legal blood alcohol content of 0.08%. No kidding.

I see this daily. Cars weaving in their lanes, speeding up and slowing down, changing lanes without signaling,... I've seen people almost change lanes into a semi (truck and trailer), and I see people cross 2-3 lanes of traffic to jump into a freeway exit. I won't even discuss the time I nearly merged my car with a Volvo that pulled that last stunt, and BRAKED right in front of me at 113 kph. Scaaaary.



JonW said:


> what about if youre chatting to the Mrs, or a mate who is in the car... or the kids are watching/listening to a DVD on your headrest... or the radio is on... hmm... soon we will all have to keep quiet when driving so we can concentrate... :/


I remember the studies that I read up on in 2001 specified that in-car conversationalists are observing and reacting to the same surroundings as you are, and so are more prone to halt the chit chat when something happens. Those who are not in the car are not aware of your surroundings and so may prattle on and on while you're avoiding a deer jumping through your windscreen. More difficult to "shush" the person who's remoted into to your car environs via cellular. Or so I recall.... It's something I've learned to do, rather callously tell my caller, "Um, hold on, some traffic I have to attend to,... okay, we can talk now...." Well, I try.

Don't just take my word for it, I'm sure you can read some of Strayer's studies linked to from the Car Talk site. (For you chums over yonder, Car Talk is a 20 year running, weekly National Public Radio program by two brothers who own a garage (and have degrees from MIT, but what's that to a housewife needing a new manifold gasket) and give automotive advice and remedies to callers. They're funny as all heck, if you can stream it you might get hooked.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I drive for a living, we have hands free, we are told not to make or receive and calls, even hands free, when driving unless it's an emergency. A recent study of accidents and "near misses" the company drivers have been involved in highlighted a significant number occurred whilst the driver was involved in a hands free call. Obviously it's not being claimed that the same accident would definitely not have happened if the phone call was not in progress but it's just another distraction that almost certainly contributed to it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't believe for one minute that accidents are lower due the law regarding mobile use.

People can moderate their own behaviour and it's often safer to let them do so. Recently, in Holland I drove through many towns without traffic signs, no lights, no warning signs, no central dividing lines, nothing, they have all been taken out. Accidents are down, people are concentrating on what they are doing and what oncoming traffic is doing, it's much more pleasant environment to boot.

Still, that wouldn't do in the UK, might upset the uber citizens.


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

MarkF said:


> I don't believe for one minute that accidents are lower due the law regarding mobile use.
> 
> People can moderate their own behaviour and it's often safer to let them do so. Recently, in Holland I drove through many towns without traffic signs, no lights, no warning signs, no central dividing lines, nothing, they have all been taken out. Accidents are down, people are concentrating on what they are doing and what oncoming traffic is doing, it's much more pleasant environment to boot.
> 
> Still, that wouldn't do in the UK, might upset the uber citizens.


Are accidents down in these towns or was that just your perception, as you would have been ultra careful with not knowing the areas ?

Some people do not know how to moderate their behaviour, unfortunately. Especially when they are tucked up in their own little cocoons.

They have no consideration or even awareness of other road users. I see these idiots daily !


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

"I don't believe for one minute that accidents are lower due the law regarding mobile use.

People can moderate their own behaviour and it's often safer to let them do so."

Reserach (as alluded to in this thread) shows that using a handheld mobile whilst driving seriously impedes reaction times and driving standards. This isn't a big brother thing, it's a genuine safety thing. Try stopping a car when you're on foot and the driver's texting their other half and you'll see what I mean...

People can moderate their behaviour, you're right - this week I've seen millions of cyclists jumping red lights, a stream of traffic blindly drive down a closed road, 52mph in a 30 zone, tons of people not wearing seatbelts (including children), and pi$$ed up Boris Bikers all over the shop. Add to that the no insurance/no MOT mob and I'm amazed there aren't more accidents. There's something about getting behind the wheel of a car/on the saddle that makes otherwise rational and decent people turn into bl00dy idiots and I just don't understand it TBH.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Reserach (as alluded to in this thread) shows that using a handheld mobile whilst driving seriously impedes reaction times and driving standards. This isn't a big brother thing, it's a genuine safety thing. Try stopping a car when you're on foot and the driver's texting their other half and you'll see what I mean...


That was not my point, the stopping of using a handheld mobile does nothing to stop the dropping of food, eating food, changing a CD, daydreaming, looking at women's legs etc etc



blackandgolduk said:


> People can moderate their behaviour, you're right - this week I've seen millions of cyclists jumping red lights, a stream of traffic blindly drive down a closed road, 52mph in a 30 zone, tons of people not wearing seatbelts (including children), and pi$ed up Boris Bikers all over the shop. Add to that the no insurance/no MOT mob and I'm amazed there aren't more accidents. There's something about getting behind the wheel of a car/on the saddle that makes otherwise rational and decent people turn into bl00dy idiots and I just don't understand it TBH.


 Maybe drivers are so stressed out with cameras and "don't do this", "don't do that" warning signs that they struggle to concentrate on the job at hand, drivng safely? I prefer the Dutch way, treat drivers like adults, the results are good.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

MarkF said:


> ... Recently, in Holland I drove through many towns without traffic signs, no lights, no warning signs, no central dividing lines, nothing, they have all been taken out. Accidents are down, people are concentrating on what they are doing and what oncoming traffic is doing, it's much more pleasant environment to boot...


Has been documented many times, and it's pretty much what you say ... a dearth of signage and even curbs induced drivers to practice caution. If you want an interesting, deep read into these things, I recommend *TRAFFIC: WHY WE DRIVE THE WAY WE DO (Tom Vanderbilt)*. There's a whole chapter about the effects of warning signs, curbs, road design, etc.

Great book, really eye-opening.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

We should take this to logical limits:

Fixed radios with no provision to alter them - you can't watch the road and check out stations.

No media players - ever dropped a cd on the floor and then left it there whilst driving? thought not.

Banning the sale of snacks and hot drinks at roadside retailers - typical mobile lunch of bag of crisps, sarny and drink are a bugger to co-ordinate on the move.

Take out drink holders - just asking for trouble!

Sat-navs that can't be altered while the vehicle's moving.

Those stupid notepads on dashes should result in instant ban

Sound suppressing walls between driver and passengers.

Kids should be tranquilised.

Men should not be allowed to drive anything with an engine bigger than 1 litre on their own.

Limit top speeds of cars to speed limit.

Ban overtaking on single carriage roads.

Drivers compartment in a bubble on the front of the car - this will focus the concentration.

No alcohol at all - life ban for drink driving and any proven accidents that cause loss of life.

No animals in the front of car and grilles between them and driver.

Police to drive pink cars and wear pink uniforms to prevent antagonistic situations.

So far so good..... :hypocrite:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The answer is blindingly obvious......turn the bloody thing off when you get in the car, and on again when you get out.....Seeeeemples!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The answer is blindingly obvious......turn the bloody thing off when you get in the car, and on again when you get out.....Seeeeemples!


That's what I do, is that an example of self moderation?

It's a shame we don't see more self moderation on some of the internet forums I visit. That would be wishful thinking, I expect.:rolleyes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The answer is blindingly obvious......turn the bloody thing off when you get in the car, and on again when you get out.....Seeeeemples!


Works for me :yes:

I have to admit though that once & only once have I answered a phone while driving, that was when my Mother was dying in hospital, even then I only told my niece to hang on while I pulled over, still no excuse though I know.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

marmisto said:


> Police to drive pink cars and wear pink uniforms to prevent antagonistic situations.


I'll stop you there mate...


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The answer is blindingly obvious......turn the bloody thing off when you get in the car, and on again when you get out.....Seeeeemples!


Got to agree with this - are you so indispensable that people need to talk to you all the time?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is blindingly obvious......turn the bloody thing off when you get in the car, and on again when you get out.....Seeeeemples!
> ...


Actually, I'd consider that a reasonable defence and if true would send you on your way with a kind word of advice...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > Police to drive pink cars and wear pink uniforms to prevent antagonistic situations.
> ...


I dunno Cammy... Just think how an entire fleet of pink female motocops deployed to..to......Yeah you're right...I'll stop right there.


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Dream on Blue Knight......most female cops I've seen dont look anything like this :lookaround:

My advice regarding mobile phones and cars....put it in the glove box and lock it, that way you can hear it ring, but to answer it you have to stop, turn the engine off in order to open the glove box....then return the call, you'll NEVER get in trouble that way....unless you decide to do it on the motorway :boredom:

Phones and cars dont mix....I've seen the consequences and had to console the next of kin 

Stu


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > marmisto said:
> ...


That'd only work west of manitoba


----------

